# never fly fished



## krazy888 (Apr 24, 2014)

I have never fly fished before and don't know anyone that does. I am interested to just trying something like big cottonwood creek up the canyon nothing to big to start.

Any tips on what flies you use and any good spots up big and little cottonwood creek, and the lakes.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Do you get frustrated easily?
It's not rocket science, but having a knowledge of how to set up your gear, how to cast, and basic skill in presentation are needed to get into some fish. Plus, you need to take into consideration run-off on the creeks. Not sure of conditions right now, but run-off could hamper your efforts. 

The small creeks can actually be tougher to fish than some of the bigger waters. You have to be able to cast in and around brush, trees, and small pockets. Bigger waters you can wade out and get in an open stretch without having to be so pinpoint in accuracy of casts or worry about snagging a tree on the back cast or a willow on your forward cast.

On the small creeks, fly choice is usually the last thing you need to worry about. Most of the creek fish will be eager to hit most well presented patterns.

While many people have learned through trial and error, you would do well to find a friend, make a friend, or take a fly fishing class from one of the fly shops. It would really help the learning curve.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

HighNDry said:


> Do you get frustrated easily?
> It's not rocket science, but having a knowledge of how to set up your gear, how to cast, and basic skill in presentation are needed to get into some fish. Plus, you need to take into consideration run-off on the creeks. Not sure of conditions right now, but run-off could hamper your efforts.
> 
> The small creeks can actually be tougher to fish than some of the bigger waters. You have to be able to cast in and around brush, trees, and small pockets. Bigger waters you can wade out and get in an open stretch without having to be so pinpoint in accuracy of casts or worry about snagging a tree on the back cast or a willow on your forward cast.
> ...


I second this a lot. Fly Fishing has a steep learning curve. Any idiot out there can pick up a fly rod, get decent at casting, and catch a whole lot of nothing. It takes a lot of time to figure out presentation, short casts, long casts, fly patterns, hatches, and even setting the hook when a fish does go for your fly.

That being said, learning all of this and becoming good at fly fishing is amazing. It's the best, and there's no better feeling than hooking a nice hungry trout on a fly you tied yourself.

Fly fishing guides earn their keep in teaching. I do guided trips, but there are many more highly qualified guides out there than me. The point is, if you're willing to dedicate the time and money, there's a lot of options as far as guides and lessons.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Big Cottonwood is starting to pick up velocity..The creek runs clear all year long so you can still catch fish during run-off. They will be in the slack water on the sides of the creek. Be careful wading the creek this time of year. Although it is a small creek, during this time of year it could turn anyone into mince meat pretty quick..


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One other thing to consider is one of the pay-by-the-pound fishing ponds around. Many will have a pond they let folks catch and release, and you pay by the hour. Go there, put on whatever fly they tell you, and have at it. These can help you learn basic casting, line control, how to set a hook, etc.... The fish are eager to the fly, and you'll have a successful outing, without worrying about wading, getting hung up in trees, and all that kind of stuff.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

If your budget doesn't allow for lessons then start searching Youtube, tons of stuff on there showing the basics. I'm kind of in the same boat but know most of the basics.


----------

